# Wiring diagram for JL Stealthbox and amp



## mozaic (Jan 9, 2004)

Can someone point me in the right direction for a wiring diagram/installation instructions to install a pair of JL stealthboxes and a JL 250/1 amp in my 01 325Ci?
Thanks.


----------

